# Dead Fish?



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Well, yesterday early night i accidently turned my powerhead off and from the side of it (powerhead 802) a bent goldfish came floatin, and when i took the powerhead out a goldfish with half of it's face sucked off came floatin out of the bottom part of the powerhead (i guess called the INTAKE) then...today i checked it again and 2 came out of the bottom. so i turned it down a little and took the connector piece off of the powerhead (bottom part)

could this be a reason my water is cloudy? also, since these fish were prolly dead for a few hours could it have affected the water any? if so in which way?

i tested the water after i found the first 2 fish dead but everything was at 0ppm and the ph was still at 7.2-7.6


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

No0dLeMicE said:


> Well, yesterday early night i accidently turned my powerhead off and from the side of it (powerhead 802) a bent goldfish came floatin, and when i took the powerhead out a goldfish with half of it's face sucked off came floatin out of the bottom part of the powerhead (i guess called the INTAKE) then...today i checked it again and 2 came out of the bottom. so i turned it down a little and took the connector piece off of the powerhead (bottom part)
> 
> could this be a reason my water is cloudy? also, since these fish were prolly dead for a few hours could it have affected the water any? if so in which way?
> 
> i tested the water after i found the first 2 fish dead but everything was at 0ppm and the ph was still at 7.2-7.6


 i dont think you powerhead is the problem with your goldfsih getting sucked up....i think their dying after being in your tank.......maybe bad goldies??? maybe juss try adding goldies to point where they only eat enough of them.......and on the point of it effecting your water is pretty slim if you removed the dead ones but it might cloud your water.....juss be more cautious with feeders......if you see any sign of disease on a the goldies dont introduce them to your p tank


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

hmm all the goldies seem fine exccept the ones i always find sucked into the powerhead. there is currently no other fish in my tank because it is still cycling!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

What purpose does the powerhead serve? Unless it has a large sponge or an under-gravel-filter plate connected to it, it probably does litttle for the filtration of the tank.

I can't remember who it was, but someone on this board used to say something like, '...the only purpose a powerhead serves in your tank is acrobatic fish'.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think your water perimters will be fine,considering the fish were only in there for a few hours.

If you get alot of goldies and your fish store doesnt bag them good(use oxygen,not to many in the bag)they can die from stress like any fish.My local fish store has pretty healthy stock,but alot of times they try to bag them half ass,I buy several at a time,and keep them in their own tank,I have found that if they take the time to bag them properly,all live,to many employees know they are feeders and hurry the job.

Since all your perimters seem good 0ppm,and ph 7.2,I like 6.8 myself but 7.2 isnt bad,according to several on the board,my guess is stress from beiung switched and bagged is why they are dying.

You could add a sponge to your powerhead to keep loose waste from cloggin your powerhead,sounds like you are just using the powerhead for current,i do the same thing,and a sponge helps to keep it from clogging and running smooth.

the dead fish could be the reason you have cloudy water.Hope this helps


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

okay thanks guys. yeah all the fish are healthy the reason they are dying isnt because of their health or because of the switch from the bag to the tank but because they would swim close to the powerhead, drift over the intake then get sucked right up and get stuck, lol stupid stupid fish! i wish they were as smart as dolphins.

p.s.
how could i go about removing the cloudy water? im in the middle of a cycle i think and i heard if you change your water it'd delay the cycle







p-f


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

Bullsnake: a powerhead in my opinion serves a good purpose in tank filtration etc.

1st) You use it for current as you stated.
2nd) it turns the water 800gph which adds to the water turning tht your filters do.
3rd) it is also used as a air source and surface agitator


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

iv found dead fish that have been dead alot longer then that in my tank unfortunatly.. find em either dead behind a rock i cant see very well or stuck to my prefilter spung the 1 i didnt notice... for a couple days probably i grabbed it to throw out and it basicly crumbled in my finger.. was gross.. but i busted out a water change and so far everythings been normal


----------



## Xtremek43 (Dec 5, 2003)

yeah but im assuming he bought this powerhead for piranhas and your just cycling your tank with the golides? you dont need the powerhead on just leave it off while you cycle it, and when your piranha's come turn it on for them, i had a 400 GPH powerhead and after it sucked up its first goldfish instantly i left it off for the entire cycle.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Just put a screen on the bottom of the powerhead,and no more fish getting sucked up.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

yeah im just cycling my tank for right now! i checked water parameters for the last 2-1/2 days and my tests reveal eveyrthing still to be at 0ppm and ph at 7.6 WTF? also, i cant do water changes during a cycle can i?


----------

